# DBSTalk.com First Look: R22-100 Standard Definition DVR



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV takes a step toward a unified product architecture with its latest standard definition DVR, the R22-100.










Thanks to The Merg and zuf for this excellent first look!

*R22 First Look.pdf*


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Here are larger downloads of the pictures:

Here are the pictures:

Full - Front Panel









Full - Left Side









Full - Rear









Full - Right









Full - Hard Drive









Full - Full Inside









Full - Power Supply









Full - Rear Circuit









Full - Right Circuit









Full - Padded Case pressure









_All photos by Earl Bonovich. ©2008, DBSTalk.com. May be reproduced as long as copyright information remains intact._


----------



## MIAMI1683

Nice job guys. Excellent first look


----------



## dave29

nice job, i like it!!!


----------



## MIAMI1683

the HDMI makes perfecrt sense to me.It's perfect for future upgrades


----------



## mhayes70

Great job on the first look guys.


----------



## dave29

maybe i missed something, but what is the difference between this and a hr21. i guess what i am asking is....... can hd be enabled on the r22


----------



## tcusta00

dave29 said:


> maybe i missed something, but what is the difference between this and a hr21. i guess what i am asking is....... can hd be enabled on the r22


I was thinking the same thing, given the HD resolution LEDs on the front panel.


----------



## gcisko

Nice job guys... 

Everyone should remember to watch for when Earl seems to ask a quesiton out of the blue like... "Is there anyone out there that is still strictly SD?". At the time I remember thinking he might get a couple of people to admit they did


----------



## MIAMI1683

tcusta00 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, given the HD resolution LEDs on the front panel.


Earl would propbably know better. The first look said there's no plans to allow this, but it seems to me that's exactly how this was designed. If you get HD then CIG lights the channels up. If your an SD user CIG greys them out. Makes sense for tech support and software too.


----------



## gcisko

tcusta00 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, given the HD resolution LEDs on the front panel.


They said *NO* it cannot be upgraded to HD. The thing I am curious about is the price. Is the R22 significantly cheaper than the HR21? Otherwise why not just get a HR21?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Very nice job guys it looks great!!!

:goodjob:


----------



## tcusta00

gcisko said:


> Nice job guys...
> 
> Everyone should remember to watch for when Earl seems to ask a quesiton out of the blue like... "Is there anyone out there that is still strictly SD?". At the time I remember thinking he might get a couple of people to admit they did


I am strictly 4320p, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## dave29

gcisko said:


> They said *NO* it cannot be upgraded to HD. The thing I am curious about is the price. Is the R22 significantly cheaper than the HR21? Otherwise why not just get a HR21?


if it cannot be upgraded to hd..... then why have the res lites, hdmi, or the greyed out hd stuff in the menu. ??


----------



## RobertE

gcisko said:


> They said *NO* it cannot be upgraded to HD. The thing I am curious about is the price. Is the R22 significantly cheaper than the HR21? Otherwise why not just get a HR21?


From the pics, it looks like it has the sam BCM4501 tuner. Now the question is what is under the heatsink? If its the same as the HR21s, then it's only a software switch. If its different, then all bets are off.

I do like the matte black, vs the fingerprint magnet gloss black.

Also have to wonder what the solution is going to be for connecting to TVs that only have RF input? Will DirecTv/installers be supplying a modulator?


----------



## dave29

RobertE said:


> From the pics, it looks like it has the sam BCM4501 tuner. Now the question is what is under the heatsink? If its the same as the HR21s, then it's only a software switch. If its different, then all bets are off.
> 
> I do like the matte black, vs the fingerprint magnet gloss black.
> 
> Also have to wonder what the solution is going to be for connecting to TVs that only have RF input? Will DirecTv/installers be supplying a modulator?


i also like the matte black


----------



## MIAMI1683

I like the front panel of the R16 better.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As far as HD upgradeability, what I can tell you, is that it is not "impossible" as in the R15s. This DVR is designed for markets with SD-MPEG4 locals. If the decision is made to offer an HD upgrade in the future then the hardware will allow it. It's not clear how that would go and any decision on that is a ways off.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

nice first look guys!!! very cool stuff!


----------



## dave29

makes sense.... plus if the subs wanted to upgrade to hd in the future there would not be a reciever swap either.


----------



## MIAMI1683

dave29 said:


> makes sense.... plus if the subs wanted to upgrade to hd in the future there would not be a reciever swap either.


Exactly the way I see i too.


----------



## kevinturcotte

I can see this becoming the "Standard" receiver that everybody gets. Then if you want HD, you call Directv, pay a fee, and it's enabled on the box, like changing programming.


----------



## johnck78

gcisko said:


> They said *NO* it cannot be upgraded to HD. The thing I am curious about is the price. Is the R22 significantly cheaper than the HR21? Otherwise why not just get a HR21?


Seems a little curious to me too.. I mean you can go to BB or CC and get an HR21 for $199, so to me you'd have to be no higher than $99, even then, one would seriously have to think about whether or not they were going to need HD in the foreseeable future (like < 3years). But then to that, if the unit is upgradeable, what is to stop people from buying it at my assumed $99 and then "upgrading" it to HD?

And if it is the same platform and hardware restriced by software, why maintain the extra model and deal with supply, troubleshooting issues?


----------



## ThomasM

gcisko said:


> Nice job guys...
> 
> Everyone should remember to watch for when Earl seems to ask a quesiton out of the blue like... "Is there anyone out there that is still strictly SD?". At the time I remember thinking he might get a couple of people to admit they did


It worked for me!


----------



## tfederov

Nice job, you guys. It's a shame that it's not HD upgradable because this would be the perfect box for entry level folks looking to eventually make the jump. It would save on production costs of creating more boxes for the same customer.


----------



## RobertE

johnck78 said:


> Seems a little curious to me too.. I mean you can go to BB or CC and get an HR21 for $199, so to me you'd have to be no higher than $99, even then, one would seriously have to think about whether or not they were going to need HD in the foreseeable future (like < 3years). But then to that, if the unit is upgradeable, what is to stop people from buying it at my assumed $99 and then "upgrading" it to HD?
> 
> And if it is the same platform and hardware restricted by software, why maintain the extra model and deal with supply, troubleshooting issues?


Assuming it is upgradeable, nothing is stopping a user from doing what you describe. That being said, nothing stopping DirecTv from charging a HD enabling fee either.


----------



## MIAMI1683

RobertE said:


> Assuming it is upgradeable, nothing is stopping a user from doing what you describe. That being said, nothing stopping DirecTv from charging a HD enabling fee either.


It would seem to me that makes some sense, but another fee? Really! I mean enabling means the cutomer is going to spend more $ on thier bill. If I didn't know better I would say this could be the wave of the future. What programming package, and thats whats turned on and "enabled". Now there was a guy that just posted he got one yesturday. I wonder what he paid for it?


----------



## ThomasM

MIAMI1683 said:


> Now there was a guy that just posted he got one yesturday. I wonder what he paid for it?


Nothing. If you read the thread you'll see that DirecTV sent him an R22 to replace his broken R15. He does not have HDTV and since he got a big surprise when he opened the box I'm sure he didn't pay anything that he wouldn't have paid to get his broken R15 replaced.


----------



## Draconis

Great job as always, I have been waiting on this review for some time.


----------



## cartrivision

Stuart Sweet said:


> As far as HD upgradeability, what I can tell you, is that it is not "impossible" as in the R15s. This DVR is designed for markets with SD-MPEG4 locals. If the decision is made to offer an HD upgrade in the future then the hardware will allow it. It's not clear how that would go and any decision on that is a ways off.


So the R22 is essentially an HR21 equivalent that is software locked to output nothing higher than 480p resolution, and to hide the HD GUI stuff.


----------



## bonscott87

In the investor presentation they said before they get to one receiver for everyone SD or HD there would be an interem receiver that would be SD but upgradable to HD. This might be the first step in getting there.


----------



## tfederov

Another sign that Viiv is dead, it's not on the front panel like it is on my HR21.


----------



## cartrivision

johnck78 said:


> Seems a little curious to me too.. I mean you can go to BB or CC and get an HR21 for $199, so to me you'd have to be no higher than $99, even then, one would seriously have to think about whether or not they were going to need HD in the foreseeable future (like < 3years). But then to that, if the unit is upgradeable, what is to stop people from buying it at my assumed $99 and then "upgrading" it to HD?
> 
> And if it is the same platform and hardware restriced by software, why maintain the extra model and deal with supply, troubleshooting issues?


For one thing, according to DirecTV, the HD DVRs will soon come with 100 hours of HD recording capacity, so I suspect that the DVRs sold as HD DVRs will come with a 500 GB disk inside, compared to the 320 GB disks in the H22s which will only give you about 50 hours of recording capacity if it is used as an HD DVR. Other than that difference in disk size, it seems like the "SD DVRs" and the HD DVRs will have the same hardware capabilities, including full HD capability.


----------



## JJJBBB

It's kind of sad, I was hoping DirecTV would get out of the SD end of the signal soon.


----------



## cartrivision

bonscott87 said:


> In the investor presentation they said before they get to one receiver for everyone SD or HD there would be an interem receiver that would be SD but upgradable to HD. This might be the first step in getting there.


It has to be. The investor presentation said that all [newly deployed] DVRs would be MPEG4 and HD capable by mid 2008, so this has to be the first DVR that meets that objective. In other words, the R22 will essentially be DirecTV's entry level HD DVR that is installed for customers who initially only want SD service.


----------



## cartrivision

JJJBBB said:


> It's kind of sad, I was hoping DirecTV would get out of the SD end of the signal soon.


I suggest that you re-read this thread. The R22 is first step towards that end, but it will take a minimum of 5-6 years before they could be near having all of the SD-only receivers out of circulation and replaced with HD capable MPEG4 receivers, which would have to happen before the MPEG2 SD signals can be turned off.


----------



## TBoneit

JJJBBB said:


> It's kind of sad, I was hoping DirecTV would get out of the SD end of the signal soon.


And what should they do with the majority of their customers that are SD customers? Tell them to go away we only want HD customers? This receiver IMHO is the start of a migration to mpeg4 only. Many channels do not need to be HD. If those types of channels were in Mpeg4 they could reduce the bandwidth and still improve the picture quality. In time I'm guessing these types of receivers will be the only SD available to new subs and when the amount of mpeg2 receivers is low enough there will be a swap so that mpeg2 can be turned off in favor of mpeg4. For the cost of a satellite launch you could replace a lot of SD boxes and go to mpeg4 and not need the new satellite and uplink centers and all the rest of the infrastructure.

Just an opinion however I expect D*, E* an the Cable companies will be doing this sort of theng sooner or later and the laggard will be sorry.


----------



## xmguy

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: OHHH!!! <drools> I wish it had ethernet or usb. Is that a SATA port on the back? VERY COOL THOUGH!! When ever this is out. My R15 _WILL_ fail!


----------



## Pink Fairy

xmguy said:


> :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: OHHH!!! <drools> I wish it had ethernet or usb. Is that a SATA port on the back? VERY COOL THOUGH!! When ever this is out. My R15 _WILL_ fail!


It does have ethernet, and the DOD feature works just fine! I have loved playing with this new toy!!


----------



## zuf

xmguy said:


> :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: OHHH!!! <drools> I wish it had ethernet or usb. Is that a SATA port on the back? VERY COOL THOUGH!! When ever this is out. My R15 _WILL_ fail!


It does have Ethernet (and works with DIRECTV on DEMAND and Media Share). It also has USB, though who knows what that will work with. And, yes, it does have an eSATA port on the back.


----------



## xmguy

Pink Fairy said:


> It does have ethernet, and the DOD feature works just fine! I have loved playing with this new toy!!


Ah damn! :lol: When will this be available to the masses? And can people upgrade to this new receiver at no or very little cost?


----------



## xmguy

zuf said:


> It does have Ethernet (and works with DIRECTV on DEMAND and Media Share). It also has USB, though who knows what that will work with. And, yes, it does have an eSATA port on the back.


I realize that now. I read the PDF. VERY VERY COOL! I MUST HAVE IT!!


----------



## Pink Fairy

xmguy said:


> I realize that now. I read the PDF. VERY VERY COOL! I MUST HAVE IT!!


Hehe!

I just drove through TN too! All the way past Knoxville!!


----------



## zuf

cartrivision said:


> I suggest that you re-read this thread. The R22 is first step towards that end, but it will take a minimum of 5-6 years before they could be near having all of the SD-only receivers out of circulation and replaced with HD capable MPEG4 receivers, which would have to happen before the MPEG2 SD signals can be turned off.


Exactly. The focus of the R22 seems to be getting an MPEG4 capable SD receiver out there. Right now the obvious need would be markets where locals are being deployed in MPEG4 instead of MPEG2. Will D* ever move to complete MPEG4 for SD? Your guess is as good as mine. However, my personal opinion is it will probably happen, but as cartrivision says will be sometime out into the future. Just think of all the MPEG2 receivers that are still in use and working just fine (I'll bet there's millions of them!).


----------



## xmguy

I don't guess anyone has a release date yet?


----------



## ThomasM

JJJBBB said:


> It's kind of sad, I was hoping DirecTV would get out of the SD end of the signal soon.


Fortunately for me and *millions and millions* of other DirecTV customers who cannot afford HDTV this will not happen anytime soon.


----------



## Jhon69

xmguy said:


> I don't guess anyone has a release date yet?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127829


----------



## ThomasM

xmguy said:


> :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: OHHH!!! <drools> I wish it had ethernet or usb. Is that a SATA port on the back? VERY COOL THOUGH!! When ever this is out. My R15 _WILL_ fail!


My two R15's won't.


----------



## dodge boy

shoot mr R10 (son's) still works good.


----------



## xmguy

ThomasM said:


> My two R15's won't.


----------



## daveriv

Does this mean that as an HD subscriber - I'd have access to the HD only channels on this device - i.e. HDNet? Would be great if I could get a downres'd version of these channels (though few) on my SD receiver. For those with the HD plus plan would mean those extra channes on an SD receiver as well.


----------



## dodge boy

zuf said:


> It does have Ethernet (and works with DIRECTV on DEMAND and Media Share). It also has USB, though who knows what that will work with. And, yes, it does have an eSATA port on the back.


USB-possably the AM21


----------



## xmguy

In all reality. How would one go about getting a R22? I tried to get an R-16 because my current R15 is really screwing up random reboots and such. And When the order was placed and I got it it was a R15-300 not R16. What are my odds. I doubt D* will allow me to send this one back and try again.


----------



## Drew2k

Great job on the First Looks gang! I just knew The Merg would be involved! :up:


----------



## Drew2k

Stuart Sweet said:


> As far as HD upgradeability, what I can tell you, is that it is not "impossible" as in the R15s. This DVR is designed for markets with SD-MPEG4 locals. If the decision is made to offer an HD upgrade in the future then the hardware will allow it. It's not clear how that would go and any decision on that is a ways off.


So this is being sold/leased as an SD receiver... I think that's wise to have an upgrade path to flip a virtual switch and suddenly display HD.

---

The First Look said HD options are disabled. What about HD downloads in DIRECTV On Demand - are they also hidden?


----------



## dodge boy

xmguy said:


> In all reality. How would one go about getting a R22? I tried to get an R-16 because my current R15 is really screwing up random reboots and such. And When the order was placed and I got it it was a R15-300 not R16. What are my odds. I doubt D* will allow me to send this one back and try again.


It might have something to do if your locals are on 72.5, and that satellite going "dark" at some point in the future.
Wait a while and replace your R15 through the PP and see what they send you.


----------



## xmguy

dodge boy said:


> It might have something to do if your locals are on 72.5, and that satellite going "dark" at some point in the future.
> Wait a while and replace your R15 through the PP and see what they send you.


What is PP? No, my locals are on 101, BUT my locals offer HD streams. Hopefully soon. Yes I know. I already called D* about getting the correct replacement I requested (r16 or now R22). They told me there was a limit (2) on how many can go out before I will start being charged. Since when is trying to get the DVR I requested a crime? I guess I'll wait about a few months and see if they are more of them to go around and maybe I'll get ANYTHING but another damn R15-100,300 or 500. Sorry Just so frusterating.


----------



## tcusta00

xmguy said:


> What is PP?


Protection Plan


----------



## dodge boy

PP=Protection Plan


----------



## vgsantiago

dave29 said:


> maybe i missed something, but what is the difference between this and a hr21. i guess what i am asking is....... can hd be enabled on the r22


I'm assuming they save money in production costs. Use all the same parts but turn off HD capability.

I like the idea, use that saved money towards R&D.


----------



## Drew2k

For sure this is a transitional receiver on the way to the Whole Home Solution, discussed in the Investor Day Presentation on 2/28/08...


----------



## xmguy

dodge boy said:


> PP=Protection Plan


Thanks. I have that. I got that on sign up. Paying $200 if both my DVR's go out was crazy. Maybe D* will offer this upgrade before the year is up WITHOUT using the PP?! I hope.


----------



## xmguy

Drew2k said:


> For sure this is a transitional receiver on the way to the Whole Home Solution, discussed in the Investor Day Presentation on 2/28/08...


Makes since. But for people like me who are fine with SD. I'm glad us SD users won't be in the dark as the future comes.


----------



## kevinwmsn

Would the OTA external box work on this?


----------



## Jhon69

xmguy said:


> What is PP? No, my locals are on 101, BUT my locals offer HD streams. Hopefully soon. Yes I know. I already called D* about getting the correct replacement I requested (r16 or now R22). They told me there was a limit (2) on how many can go out before I will start being charged. Since when is trying to get the DVR I requested a crime? I guess I'll wait about a few months and see if they are more of them to go around and maybe I'll get ANYTHING but another damn R15-100,300 or 500. Sorry Just so frusterating.


DirecTV cannot guarantee what they send out from their warehouse.The only way to make sure you get the Receiver you want is to pickup one at BB or CC or find a local installer that has one.


----------



## tcusta00

Jhon69 said:


> DirecTV cannot guarantee what they send out from their warehouse.The only way to make sure you get the Receiver you want is to pickup one at BB or CC or find a local installer that has one.


I thought the same thing until I got sent two bad HR20s in a row - then they escalated it to another department and specifically requested a "new HR21". I guess first level can't do it, but it is possible.


----------



## Smuuth

In the first look document, it was stated that the front resolution light indicated 480P, though output via component or Svideo worked fine on TVs requiring 480i input.

Did anyone try connecting this receiver to an HD TV via HDMI or component to see if it actually is outputting 480P?


----------



## xmguy

tcusta00 said:


> I thought the same thing until I got sent two bad HR20s in a row - then they escalated it to another department and specifically requested a "new HR21". I guess first level can't do it, but it is possible.


I wish I knew what level. I just want an R16 or R22 anything but another R15.


----------



## HoTat2

Smuuth said:


> In the first look document, it was stated that the front resolution light indicated 480P, though output via component or Svideo worked fine on TVs requiring 480i input.
> 
> Did anyone try connecting this receiver to an HD TV via HDMI or component to see if it actually is outputting 480P?


I think that's an error in the "first look" document. And it meant *composite* or S-video. The component or HDMI outputs are locked at 480P.


----------



## daveriv

daveriv said:


> Does this mean that as an HD subscriber - I'd have access to the HD only channels on this device - i.e. HDNet? Would be great if I could get a downres'd version of these channels (though few) on my SD receiver. For those with the HD plus plan would mean those extra channes on an SD receiver as well.


BUMP


----------



## dodge boy

xmguy said:


> Thanks. I have that. I got that on sign up. Paying $200 if both my DVR's go out was crazy. Maybe D* will offer this upgrade before the year is up WITHOUT using the PP?! I hope.


You won't pay $200 if they go out and you leased them.... The reoplacements would be free but you would have to pay the $19.99 shipping fee without the PP.


----------



## kevinturcotte

HoTat2 said:


> I think that's an error in the "first look" document. And it meant *composite* or S-video. The component or HDMI outputs are locked at 480P.


Component is locked at 480p? What about SDTVs that have Component inputs, and only accept a 480i signal?


----------



## dodge boy

xmguy said:


> Makes since. But for people like me who are fine with SD. I'm glad us SD users won't be in the dark as the future comes.


Nice find..... I always said that they would go to one receiver that could do it all based on programming options.....
Just makes sense to "mass produce" one piece of hardware for all subs.


----------



## K4SMX

HoTat2 said:


> I think that's an error in the "first look" document. And it meant *composite* or S-video. The component or HDMI outputs are locked at 480P.


Nice write-up. And curious re: the composite/S-video PQ comments in the First Look. The original signal is 480i, which is de-interlaced for the HDMI/component outputs to 480p. I don't understand why some reviewers would be seeing poorer PQ on the composite/S-video outputs of the R22 versus the same outputs on the R15/16, unless there's some problem with the signal processing circuitry unrelated to the subsequent HDMI/component output de-interlacing. I'll have to check for any SD PQ difference with my HR21-100 using the composite/S-video outputs versus my HR20-700's.


----------



## dave29

MIAMI1683 said:


> I like the front panel of the R16 better.


i think that the r16 is the bestlooking receiver that they have


----------



## qwerty

gcisko said:


> They said *NO* it cannot be upgraded to HD. The thing I am curious about is the price. Is the R22 significantly cheaper than the HR21? Otherwise why not just get a HR21?


No, they didn't say it cannot be upgraded. They said there are no plans to allow it at this time. Who knows what the future will bring?


----------



## HoTat2

kturcotte said:


> Component is locked at 480p? What about SDTVs that have Component inputs, and only accept a 480i signal?


The way the R22 is described, any 480i component inputs on an SD television set can't be used with it. The output resolution setting is locked at 480P on the HDMI and component video outputs.

Therefore you must feed the 480i down-rez S-video or composite outputs of this model to the corresponding inputs of an SD television.


----------



## cartrivision

TBoneit said:


> And what should they do with the majority of their customers that are SD customers? Tell them to go away we only want HD customers?


No, they are going to simply give them HD MPEG4 capable receivers and DVRs (like the R22) that are locked to only output SD resolution video..

DirecTV doesn't have to maintain SD satellite feeds to keep SD customers. Just like what all the major OTA networks will be doing after February 2009, DirecTV will eventually only provide a way for SD customers to view their HD signals on SD TVs instead of providing both SD and HD feeds.


----------



## cartrivision

xmguy said:


> :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: OHHH!!! <drools> I wish it had ethernet or usb. Is that a SATA port on the back? VERY COOL THOUGH!! When ever this is out. My R15 _WILL_ fail!


It does. It's essentually an HR21 with special software that won't let you access any HD features or output resolutions.


----------



## cartrivision

zuf said:


> Exactly. The focus of the R22 seems to be getting an MPEG4 capable SD receiver out there. Right now the obvious need would be markets where locals are being deployed in MPEG4 instead of MPEG2. Will D* ever move to complete MPEG4 for SD? Your guess is as good as mine. However, my personal opinion is it will probably happen, but as cartrivision says will be sometime out into the future. Just think of all the MPEG2 receivers that are still in use and working just fine (I'll bet there's millions of them!).


There is no need to guess. DirecTV has already announced plans to do just that. Their plans include the announcement that beginning in the second half of this year, all newly deployed DVRs will be HD MPEG capable, followed soon after that by doing the same thing with non-DVR receivers.


----------



## dodge boy

cartrivision said:


> No, they are going to simply give them HD MPEG4 capable receivers and DVRs (like the R22) that are locked to only output SD resolution video..
> 
> DirecTV doesn't have to maintain SD satellite feeds to keep SD customers. Just like what all the major OTA networks will be doing after February 2009, DirecTV will eventually only provide a way for SD customers to view their HD signals on SD TVs instead of providing both SD and HD feeds.


No RF connection on these either, there goes that theory......

Locals on the 72.5 will be shufflled to MPEG4 eventually and they will need a solution for receiving them. That's all this is about at this point. Sometime in the future they "may" have the ability to be upgraded to HD. I still want an answer as to wether or not the AM21 will work withg these in SD mode, and also if they are going to restrict the HD access. If not I am considering a "good sized" external eSata drive.


----------



## gulfwarvet

as always guys, great job on the first look.


----------



## HoTat2

But let me get clear on this. The R22, for the present time anyhow, will be receiving the legacy Ku band SD MPEG-2 signals as with the other standard definition DVRs. With the possible exception of any Ka band SD MPEG-4 LiLs assigned to a users market? 

And the channels which appear in the guide are only the usual Ku band SD MPEG-2 ones plus any Ka band SD MPEG-4 locals?


----------



## bjflynn04

Great Job Guys on the First look.


----------



## zuf

Smuuth said:


> In the first look document, it was stated that the front resolution light indicated 480P, though output via component or Svideo worked fine on TVs requiring 480i input.
> 
> Did anyone try connecting this receiver to an HD TV via HDMI or component to see if it actually is outputting 480P?





HoTat2 said:


> I think that's an error in the "first look" document. And it meant *composite* or S-video. The component or HDMI outputs are locked at 480P.





kturcotte said:


> Component is locked at 480p? What about SDTVs that have Component inputs, and only accept a 480i signal?


You know, it doesn't matter how many times you proofread a document I guess you miss something. HoTat2 is correct: that's an error in the document. The correct statement is that the _composite_ and _s-video_ outputs appear to be 480i. The component and HDMI appear to be 480p.

R22's were connected with each of the connections, but necessarily with every possible combination.

For example, even though the resolution light on the front says 480p, the R22 connected just fine to older TVs (like mine) that only have composite connections. Same for those with composite and s-video. Since my TV that is connected to the R22 is an old CRT that only supports 480i (my understanding is composite and s-video only do 480i), the fact that I get a picture tells me that it must be getting output at 480i.

Others in the trial connected via component (it worked) and HDMI (it also worked). So, all the connections on the back seem to work.


----------



## dodge boy

HoTat2 said:


> But let me get clear on this. The R22, for the present time anyhow, will be receiving the legacy Ku band SD MPEG-2 signals as with the other standard definition DVRs. With the possible exception of any Ka band SD MPEG-4 LiLs assigned to a users market?
> 
> And the channels which appear in the guide are only the usual Ku band SD MPEG-2 ones plus any Ka band SD MPEG-4 locals?


If there are any MPEG4 SD locals yet, but yes, your clear. Of course you will need the new dish.


----------



## zuf

HoTat2 said:


> But let me get clear on this. The R22, for the present time anyhow, will be receiving the legacy Ku band SD MPEG-2 signals as with the other standard definition DVRs. With the possible exception of any Ka band SD MPEG-4 LiLs assigned to a users market?
> 
> And the channels which appear in the guide are only the usual Ku band SD MPEG-2 ones plus any Ka band SD MPEG-4 locals?


If I understand your question correctly, then the answer is yes. I see the exact same channel list on the R22 as on my R15-500's. (My locals are MPEG2, but I presume that if you were in an MPEG4 local area you would see them--that's the whole point of this unit!)

Now, I am not an HD customer, so I can't say for certain, but I don't *think* the R22 will show HD channels and down-convert them to 480p. I do not think that is the intention here.


----------



## drx792

hmmm does this thing have the same specs as the HR21 as well? (as in CPU and what not) if so then i can see it being upgradeable to HD in the future.

As of now id love to get it for one of the bedrooms in my hour to replace an HR10. Itd be on an SDTV and then quite possibly when i choose to upgrade it, the reciver might be able to do the same. And i really want DOD and media share in more rooms too.


----------



## The Merg

Drew2k said:


> Great job on the First Looks gang! I just knew The Merg would be involved! :up:


And what little birdie told you that?

Thanks. Coming from a CEE'er, much appreciated (although I appreciate the compliments from everyone else as well, too). 

- Merg


----------



## Jeremy W

drx792 said:


> hmmm does this thing have the same specs as the HR21 as well? (as in CPU and what not) if so then i can see it being upgradeable to HD in the future.


The video decoder is the same, and that's all that really matters. The CPU is probably the same as well. It's fairly obvious that DirecTV intends for this unit to be upgradeable in the future, even if they don't have plans for it now.


----------



## The Merg

Drew2k said:


> The First Look said HD options are disabled. What about HD downloads in DIRECTV On Demand - are they also hidden?


When I looked in DoD, I didn't notice any flag next to the downloads that they were HD. Is there a flag/icon on your HR series that delineates that a show is in HD? The only icon I would see next to a listing was the dollar sign indicating that you have to pay for that download.

- Merg


----------



## Jeremy W

The Merg said:


> Is there a flag/icon on your HR series that delineates that a show is in HD?


Yes, it's a rectangle with "HD" inside it. There should also be a "High-Def" category on some channels, like 1000 and 1101.


----------



## drx792

The Merg said:


> When I looked in DoD, I didn't notice any flag next to the downloads that they were HD. Is there a flag/icon on your HR series that delineates that a show is in HD? The only icon I would see next to a listing was the dollar sign indicating that you have to pay for that download.
> 
> - Merg


it should be an option on the main DOD Page Ch 1000.
And If you have smithsonian on demand that entire channel is HD.


----------



## kevinturcotte

See if you can tune to channel 76 or channel 267.


----------



## The Merg

Smuuth said:


> In the first look document, it was stated that the front resolution light indicated 480P, though output via component or Svideo worked fine on TVs requiring 480i input.
> 
> Did anyone try connecting this receiver to an HD TV via HDMI or component to see if it actually is outputting 480P?


I had mine connected via component to a HD-ready TV on an input that only allows 480p and 1080i and it worked fine. I believe someone else did have it hooked up via HDMI.

- Merg


----------



## Jeremy W

kturcotte said:


> See if you can tune to channel 76 or channel 267.


No HD channels can be tuned.


----------



## The Merg

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, it's a rectangle with "HD" inside it. There should also be a "High-Def" category on some channels, like 1000 and 1101.


Didn't see that, so they must be omitting them for users of the R22.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

drx792 said:


> it should be an option on the main DOD Page Ch 1000.
> And If you have smithsonian on demand that entire channel is HD.


I don't remember seeing the Smithsonian on Demand channel when I cycled through all the DoD channels. I can check it again tomorrow though.

- Merg


----------



## wismile

Does the R22 come with an RF Remote?


----------



## kevinturcotte

Jeremy W said:


> No HD channels can be tuned.


I was wondering if they were even showing up, like they would an an HD receiver that doesn't have HD Access (Yeah, I know you can't do that, HAVE to have HD Access, but you know what I mean).


----------



## The Merg

wismile said:


> Does the R22 come with an RF Remote?


It is supposed to come standard with the RC64 remote, but you can purchase the RC64RB remote for it and it will work out of the box (that is, you don't need to also purchase an external RF antennae--you do need to program it).

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000

wismile said:


> Does the R22 come with an RF Remote?


It does not come with an RF remote. But it does have the internal antenna so my R64RB works great with it without an external antenna.

Other users had some key press issues with a different RF remote. The 64Rb seemed to work best.


----------



## xmguy

Supramom2000 said:


> It does not come with an RF remote. But it does have the internal antenna so my R64RB works great with it without an external antenna.
> 
> Other users had some key press issues with a different RF remote. The 64Rb seemed to work best.


Thats cool. Will it support IR AND RF at the same time? I hate that my R15 won't do both at the same time.


----------



## The Merg

xmguy said:


> Thats cool. Will it support IR AND RF at the same time? I hate that my R15 won't do both at the same time.


Couldn't tell ya that. I don't have an RF remote. Maybe one of the other field testers can answer that for ya. Sore subject for me. :lol:

- Merg


----------



## LOCODUDE

xmguy said:


> Thats cool. Will it support IR AND RF at the same time? I hate that my R15 won't do both at the same time.


Negative. Will only support one mode at a time....................


----------



## xmguy

LOCODUDE said:


> Negative. Will only support one mode at a time....................


:nono2:


----------



## Button Pusher

Nice job guys.Great First Look.


----------



## cartrivision

dodge boy said:


> No RF connection on these either, there goes that theory......
> 
> Locals on the 72.5 will be shufflled to MPEG4 eventually and they will need a solution for receiving them. That's all this is about at this point.


Wrong.... That's not at all what this receiver is about, and the lack of a RF output didn't make my theory go anywhere because it's not a theory, it's a fact, clearly spelled out in DirecTV's publicly announced hardware plans. As for the extremely small percentage of people who might still need RF output as it continues to disappear from all the new DirecTV receivers and DVRs, an external RF modulator is less than a $5 part which DirecTV can provide to anyone with a 20 year old TV who needs it.


----------



## xmguy

Well most TV's made from 2001+ have atlaeast composite video.


----------



## cartrivision

Jeremy W said:


> The video decoder is the same, and that's all that really matters. The CPU is probably the same as well. It's fairly obvious that DirecTV intends for this unit to be upgradeable in the future, even if they don't have plans for it now.


You can be sure that there are plans to do such upgrades in the future&#8230; just not publicly announced plans... probably because they want to conceal the fact that the R22 is essentially the hardware equivalent of the HR21, but they want to have a lease price of $100 for one and $200 for the other, even though they are both the same thing.


----------



## xmguy

If it downconverts below regular composite. That's crap. I use composite only. My sony 27' in the only tv that supports indvidual color RGB composite connection, but it's unused.


----------



## carl6

xmguy said:


> Thats cool. Will it support IR AND RF at the same time? I hate that my R15 won't do both at the same time.


You can trick the R15 into doing this. Set it to IR and do a reset. After the reset do not go into the remote menu. Simply program the rf remote properly with the last 6 digits o the RID and it should work.

Once you change an R15 from IR to RF (or back again) it only works in the single mode. But it works both ways until you make the first change to rf.

Carl


----------



## cartrivision

xmguy said:


> Well most TV's made from 2001+ have at laeast composite video.


Actually, since even earlier than that, hence my comment that I'm sure that DirecTV would probably be willing to supply an RF modulator free of charge to the small number of their subscribers who have 20 year old TVs with no composite input. I have an old el-cheapo no-name 12" TV that sold for about $60 new years ago, and even it has a composite input.


----------



## Jhon69

The Merg said:


> I don't remember seeing the Smithsonian on Demand channel when I cycled through all the DoD channels. I can check it again tomorrow though.
> 
> - Merg


I'll take this one Merg.Yes you can see Smithsonian on Demand with the R22,but if you don't subcribe to that channel you can't download anything.A warning comes up telling me I don't have that channel in my package and I have the Premier package.


----------



## The Merg

Jhon69 said:


> I'll take this one Merg.Yes you can see Smithsonian on Demand with the R22,but if you don't subcribe to that channel you can't download anything.A warning comes up telling me I don't have that channel in my package and I have the Premier package.


That would be similar to the fact that I can see Starz on Demand and Showtime Demand as channels and view their libraries, but I can't download any content from them since I don't subscribe to them. One thing I had hoped was that if you do not subscribe to a channel, there would be a way to not show their on Demand equivalents, but that is not possible.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy

carl6 said:


> You can trick the R15 into doing this. Set it to IR and do a reset. After the reset do not go into the remote menu. Simply program the rf remote properly with the last 6 digits o the RID and it should work.
> 
> Once you change an R15 from IR to RF (or back again) it only works in the single mode. But it works both ways until you make the first change to rf.
> 
> Carl


I tried that with mine when I first got it and it was a no go..... :nono2:


----------



## man_rob

Without having to search through 5 pages of this thread, although the unit cannot output HD, can it receive the HD channels, and display them, down rezzed of course? (_Eventually_ allowing DirecTV to drop the SD versions of channels, without alienating SD only customers,...while creating more bandwidth for HD?) Or, are the SD channels _eventually_ going to be converted to mpeg4, also making room for more HD, just not as much room?


----------



## dodge boy

man_rob said:


> Without having to search through 5 pages of this thread, although the unit cannot output HD, can it receive the HD channels, and display them, down rezzed of course? (_Eventually_ allowing DirecTV to drop the SD versions of channels, without alienating SD only customers,...while creating more bandwidth for HD?) Or, are the SD channels _eventually_ going to be converted to mpeg4, also making room for more HD, just not as much room?


Some day maybe, remember there alot of R15's, D10, 11s and 12s out there but since the SD channels are on MPEG2 satellites I fail to see how that would free up bandwith for HD.... Better resolution on SD channels or more, different SD channels would be possible.


----------



## The Merg

I've gone ahead and e-mailed Stuart a revised First Look with a correction about the resolutions of the R22. As pointed out, there was an error by omission. The new text reads as follows:



> The resolution button is not used on the receiver. The resolution LEDs show possible resolutions of 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. While being used, the receiver always listed its output as being 480p, *although via S-video, component, and composite connections, it did display on TV's that required 480i input. The component and HDMI connections worked fine on TV's requiring an input of 480p.*


The changed text is in bold. I hope that helps to clarify things.

- Merg


----------



## bobcamp1

cartrivision said:


> You can be sure that there are plans to do such upgrades in the future&#8230; just not publicly announced plans... probably because they want to conceal the fact that the R22 is essentially the hardware equivalent of the HR21, but they want to have a lease price of $100 for one and $200 for the other, even though they are both the same thing.


Well, the R22 invites hackers to convert it into a HR21, doesn't it?

The first main purpose of this DVR is to obsolete the R15 ASAP. That would bring all of the DVRs under D*'s direct control.

I think another long-term goal of the box is to allow D* to stop sending MPEG2 SD locals. They'll use this box, which will receive MPEG4 HD locals and output them as SD. This box can also receive MPEG4 SD locals, but why would D* send those if they're already sending MPEG4 HD locals? This transition will eventually free up quite a bit of bandwidth. But they are in no rush.

The first channels to go would be the 72.5 locals. It's a pain (and not as profitable) to install TWO dishes at these sites. Though when I started a thread on this topic two months ago, no one could agree on what the plans were or if there were any plans.


----------



## Jeremy W

bobcamp1 said:


> Well, the R22 invites hackers to convert it into a HR21, doesn't it?


Good luck with that.


----------



## dodge boy

Another place this unit has possiblities is for MRV.....


----------



## Jeremy W

dodge boy said:


> Another place this unit has possiblities is for MRV.....


Since it's essentially an HR21 all the way down to the software, I'm sure it'll support MRV.


----------



## TBoneit

Supposition here. Small DMAs get these boxes and their local channels are only sent in HD and for the SD subs these boxes transparently output them as SD and HD subs with HD Boxes get them as HD. Thus eliminating duplicate feeds for DMAs in SD & HD. And as time goes on and more of these are out there they do a gradual swap of MPEG2 boxes in larger and larger DMAs until they can turn off mpeg2.


----------



## man_rob

dodge boy said:


> Some day maybe, remember there alot of R15's, D10, 11s and 12s out there but since the SD channels are on MPEG2 satellites I fail to see how that would free up bandwith for HD.... Better resolution on SD channels or more, different SD channels would be possible.


Are the current sats unable to pass along mpeg4? Having an SD receiver that gets mpeg4 would _eventually_ allow to, either eliminate the duplicate sd channels and send down rezzed versions of the HD channels to SD subscribers, opening up bandwidth. Or, converting the mpeg2 channels to mpeg4, a much more efficient compression scheme, thus opening up more bandwidth more HD. Either way there is more would be more bandwidth available. Yes I know any of these changes would be years off, but I was wonder what is DirecTV's plan for having the new SD receivers to get mpeg4 broadcasts. I don't think they are adding that functionality just for the fun of it.


----------



## dodge boy

Some markets currently have their locals on a satellite locats at 72.5, that space as I understand it is leased from a Canadian? company. Well there is going to come a point where that lease is no longer going to be renewed so D* will jump those to either the old MPEG2 HD sat and some to a newer MPEG4 sat. That is currently the plan as I understand it for being MPEG4 compatible, now the ability to add HD programming at the flip of a switch instead of a roll of a truck has real advantages.


----------



## scr

What I want to know is how well does the R22 work?

Does it have the R)) bug?

Do you get blank recordings?

Sound drop outs?

Does it get "stuck" when trying to replay a recorded show only to have to delete it?

Having had these problems with the R15's I would jump at the chance to replace the refurbished R15 I have now as it still has all the aforesaid problems.

I am over reformatted and tired of replaced units with the same problems. I just want to watch TV as advertised.

Thanks


----------



## dodge boy

scr said:


> What I want to know is how well does the R22 work?
> 
> Does it have the R)) bug?
> 
> Do you get blank recordings?
> 
> Sound drop outs?
> 
> Does it get "stuck" when trying to replay a recorded show only to have to delete it?
> 
> Having had these problems with the R15's I would jump at the chance to replace the refurbished R15 I have now as it still has all the aforesaid problems.
> 
> I am over reformatted and tired of replaced units with the same problems. I just want to watch TV as advertised.
> 
> Thanks


Mine works great! I have a sound sync problem when I hit the 30 sec SKIP multiple times but a quick "jump back" fixes it. I have not had a blank recording on mine. Mine has never gotten "stuck". No R)) bug either.


----------



## The Merg

scr said:


> What I want to know is how well does the R22 work?
> 
> Does it have the R)) bug?
> 
> Do you get blank recordings?
> 
> Sound drop outs?
> 
> Does it get "stuck" when trying to replay a recorded show only to have to delete it?
> 
> Having had these problems with the R15's I would jump at the chance to replace the refurbished R15 I have now as it still has all the aforesaid problems.
> 
> I am over reformatted and tired of replaced units with the same problems. I just want to watch TV as advertised.
> 
> Thanks


The R)) bug is fixed-mostly. If a show has multiple showings of the same episode, each showing of that episode will have the R)) icon next to it as long as the episode meets your criteria for recording, although only one showing will be recorded. For example, you set to record all First Runs of Battlestar Galatica. An episode of BG is scheduled to air twice on its night and both episodes are flagged as First Run. When looking in the Guide (or via the Prioritizer Episodes), both showings of that one episode will have the R)) icon although only the first would record.

I did not have any blank recordings, although I have never had that with my R15 either.

I have not had any sound dropouts, although I have noticed an increase in random pixelation in my recordings in the most recent software versions compared to when I first got it. I have also had a couple audio synch issues in the most recent software release, but that has been fixed after using TrickPlay.

Since the R22 is based off of the software of the HR21-100, you should be able to get a fairly accurate idea of any issues affecting it by looking at the HR21-100 issue threads.

- Merg


----------



## scr

dodge boy said:


> Mine works great! I have a sound sync problem when I hit the 30 sec SKIP multiple times but a quick "jump back" fixes it. I have not had a blank recording on mine. Mine has never gotten "stuck". No R)) bug either.


Thanks for the reply is yours the R15 or the new R22?


----------



## dodge boy

scr said:


> Thanks for the reply is yours the R15 or the new R22?


R22-100.... Notice 30 sec. SKIP not SLIP.


----------



## scr

Merg,

Thanks for the reply, I swear I get the same R15 each time they replace it. However the serial numbers are different so I guess it really can't be. 

However, I do get most of the same problems after an update to the software. Until then they seem to work fine, except for the R)) bug.

I have no intrest in HD so I have not looked into the HR21 comments but will do so.

Stan

ON Edit:
Are the R22's available at the big box stores yet?


----------



## ThomasM

tcusta00 said:


> Protection Plan


Or *P*ay *P*lenty every month to avoid extending programming commitment when something breaks down.


----------



## The Merg

ThomasM said:


> Or *P*ay *P*lenty every month to avoid extending programming commitment when something breaks down.


I use the PP and feel it is a good investment. I've had a couple of times where I've needed my dish re-aligned and I am not able to get to it to do it myself. Also, if anything goes wrong with any part of the dish (I've had a multi-switch go bad) or wiring into the house, it's covered. At the time the multi-switch was a $75 item, so it worked out pretty well.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy

scr said:


> ON Edit:
> Are the R22's available at the big box stores yet?


There not listed on Circuit Cities or Best Buy's website yet.
Neither are the AM21's and I want to pick one up and hook it up to the R22 to see if it works....


----------



## ThomasM

scr said:


> What I want to know is how well does the R22 work?
> 
> Does it have the R)) bug?


No. Series links work exceptionally well. And you can set them up for a show on multiple channels if you wish.



scr said:


> Do you get blank recordings??


Yes. Just like the HR21-100 does (see HR21-100 CE threads)



scr said:


> Sound drop outs???


No. And the audio & video don't get "out of sync" like the HD DVR's either.



scr said:


> Does it get "stuck" when trying to replay a recorded show only to have to delete it?


No. You can always get playback going again with the remote-even if a signal dropout occurs during the recording. And it doesn't pull the "terminate playback early would you like to delete" annoyance like the R15 occasionally still does.



scr said:


> Having had these problems with the R15's I would jump at the chance to replace the refurbished R15 I have now as it still has all the aforesaid problems.


I would keep your R15. I'm keeping mine. Every new software release for the R15 is making it better. The "R)) icon bug" is almost completely fixed. My biggest complaint about the R22 is that the standard definition picture quality using the S-VIDEO or COMPOSITE outputs is *considerably poorer* than either of my R15-300's or earlier SD receivers. (This is on an old 32" tube-type TV). The component output is 480p so if your TV has a component input BUT it doesn't support 480p the picture will roll. It also has an HDMI output which is active. If you have an HDTV but don't wish to pay DirecTV for HD, this is the DVR for you. If you have an older TV and just want a SD DVR, I'd keep/request an R15/R16, especially if your older TV only has an RF (F-Connector) input. The R22 does not have a channel 3 output, nor can you route an over-the-air antenna signal through it like you can with the R15/16.



scr said:


> Thanks


Your welcome. Hope the info has been helpful!!


----------



## The Merg

ThomasM said:


> No. Series links work exceptionally well. And you can set them up for a show on multiple channels if you wish.
> 
> Yes. Just like the HR21-100 does (see HR21-100 CE threads)
> 
> No. And the audio & video don't get "out of sync" like the HD DVR's either.
> 
> No. You can always get playback going again with the remote-even if a signal dropout occurs during the recording. And it doesn't pull the "terminate playback early would you like to delete" annoyance like the R15 occasionally still does.
> 
> I would keep your R15. I'm keeping mine. Every new software release for the R15 is making it better. The "R)) icon bug" is almost completely fixed. My biggest complaint about the R22 is that the standard definition picture quality using the S-VIDEO or COMPOSITE outputs is *considerably poorer* than either of my R15-300's or earlier SD receivers. (This is on an old 32" tube-type TV). The component output is 480p so if your TV has a component input BUT it doesn't support 480p the picture will roll. It also has an HDMI output which is active. If you have an HDTV but don't wish to pay DirecTV for HD, this is the DVR for you. If you have an older TV and just want a SD DVR, I'd keep/request an R15/R16, especially if your older TV only has an RF (F-Connector) input. The R22 does not have a channel 3 output, nor can you route an over-the-air antenna signal through it like you can with the R15/16.
> 
> Your welcome. Hope the info has been helpful!!


Gotta disagree on a couple of points. As I stated the R)) bug is not completely fixed. It will display the R)) icon next to all instances of a First Run episode even though only one of those episodes will be recorded. Repeats will not be flagged with the R)) icon.

As for audio/video synch issues, I have had it a couple times on the most recent software release, but it was easily corrected after a TrickPlay function.

Also, component does work with TV's requiring an input of 480i.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM

The Merg said:


> Gotta disagree on a couple of points. As I stated the R)) bug is not completely fixed.


Didn't say it was. I said "*ALMOST* completely fixed".



The Merg said:


> As for audio/video synch issues, I have had it a couple times on the most recent software release, but it was easily corrected after a TrickPlay function.


I've only experienced this issue when using "30 second skip". Only CE software has this feature. Readers of this forum may not be in the CE program.



The Merg said:


> Also, component does work with TV's requiring an input of 480i.


I do not have a TV with a component input but another R22 user does and he stated that his picture rolled when using the component output because his TV does not support 480p so I guess that one is heresay as a lawyer would describe it.


----------



## Edmund

Can someone tell me what IR remote addsresses this new receiver uses? 00001 & 00002 or 00001 & 00003? or something else? thanks


----------



## ThomasM

Edmund said:


> Can someone tell me what IR remote addsresses this new receiver uses? 00001 & 00002 or 00001 & 00003? or something else? thanks


Same as the HR21-100.


----------



## HoTat2

The Merg said:


> I've gone ahead and e-mailed Stuart a revised First Look with a correction about the resolutions of the R22. As pointed out, there was an error by omission. The new text reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution button is not used on the receiver. The resolution LEDs show possible resolutions of 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. While being used, the receiver always listed its output as being 480p, *although via S-video, component, and composite connections, it did display on TV's that required 480i input. The component and HDMI connections worked fine on TV's requiring an input of 480p*.
> 
> 
> 
> The changed text is in bold. I hope that helps to clarify things.
> 
> - Merg
Click to expand...

As zuf confirmed earlier, the above description still has a mistake in it Merg. The corrected boldface text should read;

*... although via S-video, and composite connections, it did display on TV's that required 480i input. The component and HDMI connections worked fine on TV's requiring an input of 480p.*

Or the mention of "component" should have been omitted in the first instance. May want to try and re-email stuart with the correct info. before he post the one you just sent.


----------



## HoTat2

BTW, I’m still a curious about something here. The appearance of newer LiL markets in standard definition MPEG-4 on Ka band has been going on for a while now, in fact since late last year IIRC. And the way it was explained to me at the time was that the SD subscribers in these newer local markets were using a software restricted version of the HR21 to receive their LiLs and other SD programming. 

If so, then what is really "new" about the R22?


----------



## Edmund

ThomasM said:


> Same as the HR21-100.


So that allows one to have 3 SD dvr's in the same room without conflicts, using IR. Having your two R15's set to 00001 & 00002, and then have this receiver set to 00003.


----------



## ThomasM

Edmund said:


> So that allows one to have 3 SD dvr's in the same room without conflicts, using IR. Having your two R15's set to 00001 & 00002, and then have this receiver set to 00003.


I believe you are correct! While we are on the topic of remotes with the master,  problems were observed using the R22 with an RF remote. It seemed to require multiple button pushes (ignored commands) occasionally.

The R22 can be used with an RF remote or an IR remote *but not both at the same time* like the R15 (if you know how to set it up to do this which I assume you do).


----------



## The Merg

HoTat2 said:


> As zuf confirmed earlier, the above description still has a mistake in it Merg. The corrected boldface text should read;
> 
> *... although via S-video, and composite connections, it did display on TV's that required 480i input. The component and HDMI connections worked fine on TV's requiring an input of 480p.*
> 
> Or the mention of "component" should have been omitted in the first instance. May want to try and re-email stuart with the correct info. before he post the one you just sent.


I believe we confirmed that component worked on both inputs of 480i and 480p. I will double check on that to make sure. If not, I will have component removed from the first sentence.

- Merg


----------



## cartrivision

dodge boy said:


> Some day maybe, remember there alot of R15's, D10, 11s and 12s out there but since the SD channels are on MPEG2 satellites I fail to see how that would free up bandwith for HD.... Better resolution on SD channels or more, different SD channels would be possible.


As you have deduced, it can't happen until all the current MPEG2 only receivers are replaced with MPEG4 HD capable receivers... which won't happen for many years, but make no mistake, that is the plan and the MPEG2 SD channels will eventually go away.... and it will be before all the SD only customers are gone.


----------



## The Merg

scr said:


> Does it have the R)) bug?





ThomasM said:


> No. Series links work exceptionally well. And you can set them up for a show on multiple channels if you wish.
> 
> I would keep your R15. I'm keeping mine. Every new software release for the R15 is making it better. The "R)) icon bug" is almost completely fixed. My biggest complaint ...


I missed the comment in the last paragraph. I saw your answer at the top where you replied "No" about the R)) bug.



ThomasM said:


> Didn't say it was. I said "*ALMOST* completely fixed".
> 
> I do not have a TV with a component input but another R22 user does and he stated that his picture rolled when using the component output because his TV does not support 480p so I guess that one is heresay as a lawyer would describe it.


I'll double-check on that, but I believe someone said they got component to work via 480i input.

- Merg


----------



## cartrivision

HoTat2 said:


> BTW, I'm still a curious about something here. The appearance of newer LiL markets in standard definition MPEG-4 on Ka band has been going on for a while now, in fact since late last year IIRC. And the way it was explained to me at the time was that the SD subscribers in these newer local markets were using a software restricted version of the HR21 to receive their LiLs and other SD programming.
> 
> If so, then what is really "new" about the R22?


The face plate is matte black instead of glossy black. Other than that, it seems to be the same hardware as an HR21.


----------



## Jhon69

The Merg said:


> I believe we confirmed that component worked on both inputs of 480i and 480p. I will double check on that to make sure. If not, I will have component removed from the first sentence.
> 
> - Merg


Component never worked on mine.The picture rolled because I believed that the Component connections were 480p.While my SDTV only accepts 480i.

I have a DVD player that does 480i Component and that works good.


----------



## RobertE

dodge boy said:


> Some day maybe, remember there alot of R15's, D10, 11s and 12s out there but since the SD channels are on MPEG2 satellites I fail to see how that would free up bandwith for HD.... Better resolution on SD channels or more, different SD channels would be possible.


There seems to be a fair amount of misinformation being spread in this thread.

There are no Mpeg2 satellites. MpegX is a compression scheme. The current sats could broadcast in Morse code if they wanted to. Wouldn't be terribly efficient but it could be done.

The sats themselves transmit in bands, be it C, Ku, Ka, ect. Not HD/SD. Up until the H/HR2x and now the R22 they have all been strictly Ku band and Mpeg2. The H/HR2x & R22 are dual band with Ku/Ka capability and Mpeg2/4 decoding.

It's my belief that there will be SD channels around for a long, long time. For some stations, it simply isn't worth it for them to invest the funds for all new equipment. I do think those stations will die a slow and painful death.


----------



## LameLefty

Sorry for the late reply (work and family interfere), but great work on the First Look folks.  Glad you've been busy ironing out the details so the rest of us can simply enjoy.  

As for me, I'm looking forward to getting an R22 someday to stick in the master bedroom - MRV (someday) and media share will get a lot of use in there. I'll probably move the R15-500 there to the kid's room, but it'll have to wait a bit. I've got a couple older PPV items on that box (recorded before the 24-hour policy went into effect) that I don't want to lose.


----------



## bonscott87

On the Financial results call Chase just mentioned rolling out an SD DVR that will be software upgradable to HD. 

It has to be the R22 or else it has a pretty short shelf life.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As I said, there's nothing in the hardware that would stop an R22 from being upgraded to HD, just that DIRECTV hasn't said that they will do this. They could decide to do it in the future, or it could be like the USB ports on a DirecTivo... permanently "Future Use".


----------



## carl6

dodge boy said:


> Neither are the AM21's and I want to pick one up and hook it up to the R22 to see if it works....


If you send me your R22, I'll be more than happy to test it with my AM21:lol:


----------



## LameLefty

carl6 said:


> If you send me your R22, I'll be more than happy to test it with my AM21:lol:


What a sacrifice to make in order to fully test the new box - a true Cutting Edge offer if I've ever heard one! :lol:


----------



## David MacLeod

bonscott87 said:


> In the investor presentation they said before they get to one receiver for everyone SD or HD there would be an interem receiver that would be SD but upgradable to HD. This might be the first step in getting there.


this relates to a question I had about why to develop SD receivers. I did not see this presentation, but this leads me to believe they are going to 1 HD / SD receiver in the future. am I understanding correctly?


----------



## The Merg

dmacleo said:


> this relates to a question I had about why to develop SD receivers. I did not see this presentation, but this leads me to believe they are going to 1 HD / SD receiver in the future. am I understanding correctly?


Yes it appears that is what DirecTV wants to do. The goal is to have just one receiver that would be easily upgraded from SD to HD with "just the flip of a switch".

- Merg


----------



## xmguy

Can the R22 use a standard 18" circular dish that accesses 101, Or must it be oval and access 72.5 and 101?


----------



## xmguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> As I said, there's nothing in the hardware that would stop an R22 from being upgraded to HD, just that DIRECTV hasn't said that they will do this. They could decide to do it in the future, or it could be like the USB ports on a DirecTivo... permanently "Future Use".


Or like the R15 ports also.


----------



## JJJBBB

TBoneit said:


> And what should they do with the majority of their customers that are SD customers? Tell them to go away we only want HD customers? This receiver IMHO is the start of a migration to mpeg4 only. Many channels do not need to be HD. If those types of channels were in Mpeg4 they could reduce the bandwidth and still improve the picture quality. In time I'm guessing these types of receivers will be the only SD available to new subs and when the amount of mpeg2 receivers is low enough there will be a swap so that mpeg2 can be turned off in favor of mpeg4. For the cost of a satellite launch you could replace a lot of SD boxes and go to mpeg4 and not need the new satellite and uplink centers and all the rest of the infrastructure.
> 
> Just an opinion however I expect D*, E* an the Cable companies will be doing this sort of theng sooner or later and the laggard will be sorry.


ok


----------



## jdmac29

Could this be the next step also to push TIVO completely out of the directv picture? Since the HR10-250 will not have any use except for sd once they turn off mpeg2 hd channels they will probably have this model out to the masses for the same thing by the end of 2010 when the tivo agreement expires. I purchased a sd tivo last August from CC brand new and it was a lease, when I called directv to replace it with a R16 they said just to keep it even though it was a lease.


----------



## JJJBBB

cartrivision said:


> I suggest that you re-read this thread. The R22 is first step towards that end, but it will take a minimum of 5-6 years before they could be near having all of the SD-only receivers out of circulation and replaced with HD capable MPEG4 receivers, which would have to happen before the MPEG2 SD signals can be turned off.


ok, but i don't see where it says that this is first step towards that end anywhere or that there is an estimate of 5-6 years in this thread. I could be just having a mental block I'll keep looking though. I did a search for these phrases and can't seem to find them.


----------



## Jeremy W

xmguy said:


> Can the R22 use a standard 18" circular dish that accesses 101, Or must it be oval and access 72.5 and 101?


Any receiver can use a standard 18" dish that can only see 101. It's the only orbital slot that's required.


----------



## g.metz

Will this receiver be able to use AM21 OTA tuner and record SD digital OTA broadcasts?


----------



## dodge boy

g.metz said:


> Will this receiver be able to use AM21 OTA tuner and record SD digital OTA broadcasts?


I've been asking this since I got mine and also are they going to restrict the HD size with software? Is it worth it to buy an external HD or even a TEN BOX.


----------



## scr

dodge boy said:


> There not listed on Circuit Cities or Best Buy's website yet.
> Neither are the AM21's and I want to pick one up and hook it up to the R22 to see if it works....


Thanks


----------



## qwerty

I'd like to point out, that with composite I could tell no difference in picture quality with the R15. I like my R22 more than my R15. I've moved the R15 to the bedroom and intend to deactivate it. I'm quite happy with the R22.


----------



## Supramom2000

Mine is hooked up via S-Video and there is no discernable PQ difference between it and my R-15. However, I have a newer HD capable tv.


----------



## bbanks69

I am fairly new t DBSTalk, and I have assemenated so much information, I am about to bust. but I had been happy with my R15-100's, until i started with the CE program. what i would like to know is how can i get an R22, i am trying to go the cheapest route with D*tv's equipment, because, i already have to change my TV's to Hd. so help me out on the R22, otherwise , i am looking into the R21, witch is what i had bee leaning toward. I just read too much on this site, but i love it.

Edit:
You do realize that when you don't know that something different is out the you are cool with what you have, but the minute that you know that something better is out there, you go crazy, I am going crazy, i want to get rid of my r15's and step up, HELP


----------



## dodge boy

I don't think the R22 is being sold nationally yet. As far as cost... I don't have a clue...... If you are going HD immediately you want the HR21 as of right now it is not known (even by D*) if the R22 will be activated to run HD.

Oh and welcome to the forums NewB


----------



## bbanks69

dodge boy said:


> I don't think the R22 is being sold nationally yet. As far as cost... I don't have a clue...... If you are going HD immediately you want the HR21 as of right now it is not known (even by D*) if the R22 will be activated to run HD.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forums NewB


thanks dodge boy,for the info, would still like to know how you got ahold of the r22, i am just gready, do you have to be in that part of the country, maybe i need to move. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobertE

bbanks69 said:


> I am fairly new t DBSTalk, and I have assemenated so much information, I am about to bust. but I had been happy with my R15-100's, until i started with the CE program. what i would like to know is how can i get an R22, i am trying to go the cheapest route with D*tv's equipment, because, i already have to change my TV's to Hd. so help me out on the R22, otherwise , i am looking into the R21, witch is what i had bee leaning toward. I just read too much on this site, but i love it.
> 
> Edit:
> You do realize that when you don't know that something different is out the you are cool with what you have, but the minute that you know that something better is out there, you go crazy, I am going crazy, i want to get rid of my r15's and step up, HELP


The R22s, initially, will only be sent to the following areas: 
the (29) 72.5 markets (they need the R22 the most, 72.5 is going away soon)
the 7 SD KA LIL markets 
Alaska 
Hawaii

So unless you fall in one of those categories, lease one through a retailer (assuming you can find one), or get one shipped straight from DirecTv, be prepared to wait a while.


----------



## cartrivision

JJJBBB said:


> ok, but i don't see where it says that this is first step towards that end anywhere


That's because you aren't making the logical conclusions that follow from the information contained in this thread. In order to see the end of the SD feeds, every subscriber, including SD-only subscribers has to have receivers and DVRs that can receive the HD feeds and display either in SD or HD. The fact that this is a DVR that can do that and that it is being deployed to SD customers tells you that this new DVR is the start of that process of getting HD MPEG4 capable receivers into the homes of SD-only subscribers.



> ....or that there is an estimate of 5-6 years in this thread. I could be just having a mental block I'll keep looking though. I did a search for these phrases and can't seem to find them.


Actually my statement, "it will take a minimum of 5-6 years" wasn't referring to an estimated date of completion that had been made by anyone in this thread. It was an additional statement of fact to indicate that even in the best case scenario, it will be years before DirecTV starts shutting down the SD feeds.

Perhaps the problem is that you thought that DirecTV might in the near future stop making MPEG4 HD capable receivers that are compatible with SD TV sets. That's not going to happen any time soon. There will be DirecTV receivers and DVRs that support SD TVs long after DirecTV turns off the last of the MPEG2 SD feeds and long after there are no more SD mirror feeds of HD channels.


----------



## RobertE

cartrivision said:


> That's because you aren't making the logical conclusions that follow from the information contained in this thread. In order to see the end of the SD feeds, every subscriber, including SD-only subscribers has to have receivers and DVRs that can receive the HD feeds and display either in SD or HD. The fact that this is a DVR that can do that and that it is being deployed to SD customers tells you that this new DVR is the start of that process of getting HD MPEG4 capable receivers into the homes of SD-only subscribers.


HD does not = Mpeg4

This DVR is being made and marketed as a Ku/Ka band receiver that will be used as a transitional piece for specific markets that will have their locals moved to the Ka band. Those locals will also be in Mpeg4.

It has very little, to nothing, to do with getting HD boxes in the hands of SD subscribers.


----------



## Sixto

Q: "I was wondering if you could talk a little bit about SAC costs or more accurately box cost reductions for '08 and '09. How much do you expect to continue to pull down your box costs?"

A: "... I mean, one of the things we will actually add a bit of cost directly to SAC starting in the second half of the year, which I touched on at the investor day, is our standard def DVR we are going to deploy. It is actually going to cost about $30 more. We think we can bring that down as it goes.

And then the current standard def, because what it is going to be is a DVR that is upgradeable with a set-up or download to HD, so that a customer that goes from a standard def DVR wants to upgrade to an HD DVR, we can do it simply by flicking a switch, like turning HBO on as opposed to rolling a truck and replacing equipment in the home. We think it's an overall savings but obviously it's a shift from one place to another. And as you go into '09, we start to move to a whole home solution.

So I do think hardware keeps going down, though there are aspects of it technology wise that keep going in, which I think is why we continue to sort of look at a stabilizing of SAC and managing these array of intelligent investments with economies and efficiencies. "

http://seekingalpha.com/article/76201-directv-q1-2008-earnings-call-transcript?page=-1


----------



## Pinion413

Excellent first look as always! Great job to all involved! :righton:


----------



## cartrivision

RobertE said:


> HD does not = Mpeg4


I never said it did, and nothing that I said was based upon an assumption that it did.



> This DVR is being made and marketed as a Ku/Ka band receiver that will be used as a transitional piece for specific markets that will have their locals moved to the Ka band. Those locals will also be in Mpeg4.
> 
> It has very little, to nothing, to do with getting HD boxes in the hands of SD subscribers.


Actually, it has everything to do with getting HD boxes in the hands of SD subscribers, since DirecTV has stated that that is their set-top box strategy... starting with *ALL* newly deployed "SD" DVRs being HD capable beginning in the second half of this year. These new HD capable "SD" DVRs will be deployed to *EVERY* SD subscriber who wants a DVR beginning very soon, even if their locals are available on one of the MPEG2 SD sats. This DVR has more to to with that declared set-top box strategy than serving the few markets that have MPEG4 SD locals. A lot of those people already have HR21s loaded with software to make them act like these new R22s


----------



## cartrivision

Sixto said:


> [from today's DirecTV investor conference call]
> Q: "I was wondering if you could talk a little bit about SAC costs or more accurately box cost reductions for '08 and '09. How much do you expect to continue to pull down your box costs?"
> 
> A: "... I mean, one of the things we will actually add a bit of cost directly to SAC starting in the second half of the year, which I touched on at the investor day, is our standard def DVR we are going to deploy. It is actually going to cost about $30 more. We think we can bring that down as it goes.
> 
> And then the current standard def, because what it is going to be is a DVR that is upgradeable with a set-up or download to HD, so that a customer that goes from a standard def DVR wants to upgrade to an HD DVR, we can do it simply by flicking a switch, like turning HBO on as opposed to rolling a truck and replacing equipment in the home. We think it's an overall savings but obviously it's a shift from one place to another.
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/76201-directv-q1-2008-earnings-call-transcript?page=-1


Thank you Sixto. That kind of underscores the point that I was trying to make to RobertE.


----------



## Jeremy W

cartrivision said:


> A lot of those people already have HR21s loaded with software to make them act like these new R22s


Do you have any proof of this?


----------



## tadfad

Does the R22 have an internal destacker like the R15?
Which receivers have an internal destacker?


----------



## zuf

xmguy said:


> Can the R22 use a standard 18" circular dish that accesses 101, Or must it be oval and access 72.5 and 101?





Jeremy W said:


> Any receiver can use a standard 18" dish that can only see 101. It's the only orbital slot that's required.


Jeremy W is correct. I only have the circular dish pointed at 101 and the R22 works great with it.


----------



## zuf

tadfad said:


> Does the R22 have an internal destacker like the R15?
> Which receivers have an internal destacker?


When I press active+right-arrow on the R22 there is not the menu option to enable a destacker like there is on my R15s. I also do not see mention of a destacker in any of the other menus. Based on that I believe the R22 does not have a built-in destacker like the R15.


----------



## JJJBBB

cartrivision said:


> That's because you aren't making the logical conclusions that follow from the information contained in this thread. In order to see the end of the SD feeds, every subscriber, including SD-only subscribers has to have receivers and DVRs that can receive the HD feeds and display either in SD or HD. The fact that this is a DVR that can do that and that it is being deployed to SD customers tells you that this new DVR is the start of that process of getting HD MPEG4 capable receivers into the homes of SD-only subscribers.
> 
> Actually my statement, "it will take a minimum of 5-6 years" wasn't referring to an estimated date of completion that had been made by anyone in this thread. It was an additional statement of fact to indicate that even in the best case scenario, it will be years before DirecTV starts shutting down the SD feeds.
> 
> Perhaps the problem is that you thought that DirecTV might in the near future stop making MPEG4 HD capable receivers that are compatible with SD TV sets. That's not going to happen any time soon. There will be DirecTV receivers and DVRs that support SD TVs long after DirecTV turns off the last of the MPEG2 SD feeds and long after there are no more SD mirror feeds of HD channels.


Well if you read my posts you would see that i have an H20-100. You have expected me to assume a lot here from what you have stated. I thought I was going blind for a while there. Logical conclusions are a lot different than stated facts. I have not been here that long to draw conclusions of that magnitude.


----------



## RobertE

cartrivision said:


> I never said it did, and nothing that I said was based upon an assumption that it did.
> 
> Actually, it has everything to do with getting HD boxes in the hands of SD subscribers, since DirecTV has stated that that is their set-top box strategy... starting with *ALL* newly deployed "SD" DVRs being HD capable beginning in the second half of this year. These new HD capable "SD" DVRs will be deployed to *EVERY* SD subscriber who wants a DVR beginning very soon, even if their locals are available on one of the MPEG2 SD sats. This DVR has more to to with that declared set-top box strategy than serving the few markets that have MPEG4 SD locals. A lot of those people already have HR21s loaded with software to make them act like these new R22s


I agree with you that this is their intention. Where I disagree is that the R22 is that product. I base that on information that I'm privileged too. Unfortunately thats all the further I can comfortably comment on that.


----------



## MIAMI1683

RobertE said:


> I agree with you that this is their intention. Where I disagree is that the R22 is that product. I base that on information that I'm privileged too. Unfortunately thats all the further I can comfortably comment on that.


 :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## The Merg

Stuart has put up what should be the last corrected version of the First Look for me.

I did confirm that component must be connected to a TV that accepts 480p input and will not work at 480i. The text of the First Look was changed to say:



> While being used, the receiver always listed its output as being 480p, although *via S-video and composite connections it did display on TV's that required an input of 480i. The component and HDMI connections worked fine on TV's requiring an input of 480p.*


That should hopefully be the last change and clarify how the R22-100 can be connected to your TV.

- Merg


----------



## bobcamp1

RobertE said:


> The R22s, initially, will only be sent to the following areas:
> the (29) 72.5 markets (they need the R22 the most, 72.5 is going away soon)


How soon is 72.5 going away? This summer? This year? Next year?

I get my locals via NTSC OTA. I want to know if I should bother putting up the 72.5 dish or just wait until the channels move to me. And will I need a new dish? I just have the old circular dish for the main bird.

Edit: Sounds like I'll need new receivers as well, if they are MPEG4 SD.


----------



## RobertE

bobcamp1 said:


> How soon is 72.5 going away? This summer? This year? Next year?
> 
> I get my locals via NTSC OTA. I want to know if I should bother putting up the 72.5 dish or just wait until the channels move to me. And will I need a new dish? I just have the old circular dish for the main bird.
> 
> Edit: Sounds like I'll need new receivers as well, if they are MPEG4 SD.


As far as I know, pending any lease extensions, the 72.5 will be gone by the end of the year. I think the lease expires in Sep-Oct.

For locals via the sat it will really depend on where they get moved too. Most likely they will be on 99/103. So you would need at a minimum the soon to be released Slimline 3 and all Mpeg4 equipment. If they go 101/110/119, then a Phase III or current Slimline will be fine. Most likely the first case.


----------



## dodge boy

RobertE said:


> As far as I know, pending any lease extensions, the 72.5 will be gone by the end of the year. I think the lease expires in Sep-Oct.
> 
> For locals via the sat it will really depend on where they get moved too. Most likely they will be on 99/103. So you would need at a minimum the soon to be released Slimline 3 and all Mpeg4 equipment. If they go 101/110/119, then a Phase III or current Slimline will be fine. Most likely the first case.


How about locals VIA AM21, if that works with these units D* won't need to move anything, just shut them off.


----------



## evan_s

While an antenna with an AM21 is nice a lot of people aren't willing or able to do that . It would also be a disadvantage for DirecTV compared to local cable co. There is no reason to think they are taking away locals at all. Their guidance from the quarterly meeting indicates the exact opposite. They plan to add more sd and hd locals and with DirecTV 11 and eventually 12 they will have capacity to work with.


----------



## RobertE

dodge boy said:


> How about locals VIA AM21, if that works with these units D* won't need to move anything, just shut them off.


Nope, not in the plans. They don't want to be in the OTA business any more than they have to be. Thats not their business model.


----------



## cartrivision

RobertE said:


> I agree with you that this is their intention. Where I disagree is that the R22 is that product. I base that on information that I'm privileged too. Unfortunately thats all the further I can comfortably comment on that.


Well, since the events in question will play out in the next few months, it won't take long to show who is right and who is wrong, but I wouldn't bet a lot of money on you being right. :nono2:

Just because the R22 might be used at first for the immediate need of the people who will need it to receive SD MPEG4 locals, doesn't mean that it's purpose isn't for the broader "everything MPEG4 HD capable" set-top box strategy.


----------



## cartrivision

JJJBBB said:


> Well if you read my posts you would see that i have an H20-100. You have expected me to assume a lot here from what you have stated.


Not really. Those assumptions were spelled out for you along with the reasoning behind them in the posts in this thread, but since some of the information is based on assumptions and speculation, it's up to you to analyze what is written along with the reasoning that is given for the statements that are made, and decide for yourself if it is a reasonable statement that is likely correct, or if it makes no sense and is probably wrong.

If you are looking for an absolute guaranteed statement on the timeline for the shutdown of the SD feeds, then you are correct, that information is nowhere to be found in this thread.


----------



## JJJBBB

cartrivision said:


> Not really. Those assumptions were spelled out for you along with the reasoning behind them in the posts in this thread, but since some of the information is based on assumptions and speculation, it's up to you to analyze what is written along with the reasoning that is given for the statements that are made, and decide for yourself if it is a reasonable statement that is likely correct, or if it makes no sense and is probably wrong.
> 
> If you are looking for an absolute guaranteed statement on the timeline for the shutdown of the SD feeds, then you are correct, that information is nowhere to be found in this thread.


i give


----------



## mhayes70

JJJBBB said:


> i give


:lol:


----------



## dodge boy

RobertE said:


> Nope, not in the plans. They don't want to be in the OTA business any more than they have to be. Thats not their business model.


That's just dumb of D*, all the converters SD people will be buying, it would be worth it for them, I know I would say screw the coupon and get one to get my sub channels and actually works on my DVR when it's storming out and the SAT won't get a signal....... Dumb move D* :nono2:


----------



## bonscott87

dodge boy said:


> That's just dumb of D*, all the converters SD people will be buying, it would be worth it for them, I know I would say screw the coupon and get one to get my sub channels and actually works on my DVR when it's storming out and the SAT won't get a signal....... Dumb move D* :nono2:


You probably don't realize that the vast majority of people do not use an antenna for OTA signals and don't ever want to. "That's what cable is for" is what I hear all the time when they hear I actually use an antenna.

Besides, the analog shutdown has nothing to do with D* anyway. Everything is already digital.


----------



## dodge boy

bonscott87 said:


> You probably don't realize that the vast majority of people do not use an antenna for OTA signals and don't ever want to. "That's what cable is for" is what I hear all the time when they hear I actually use an antenna.
> 
> Besides, the analog shutdown has nothing to do with D* anyway. Everything is already digital.


During a storm it is nice to get my locals ota and it is nice to get my neighboring locals OTA aswell.... Locals over cable can't be DVR'd on your DirecTV DVR, and why pay $12.00 per month when they are crystal clear for free.....


----------



## xmguy

My R15 has a off air pass through. Does the R22 have that?


----------



## Jhon69

xmguy said:


> My R15 has a off air pass through. Does the R22 have that?


No.


----------



## dodge boy

xmguy said:


> My R15 has a off air pass through. Does the R22 have that?


I'd still need a converter anyway, I would just give my coupons away and buy one I can DVR.......


----------



## bonscott87

dodge boy said:


> During a storm it is nice to get my locals ota and it is nice to get my neighboring locals OTA aswell.... Locals over cable can't be DVR'd on your DirecTV DVR, and why pay $12.00 per month when they are crystal clear for free.....


I agree with you. But the vast majority of people in this country do not have an antenna and don't want one. It's just the fact.

And what I meant by "that's what cable is for" is that people don't understand why you'd use an antenna to get channels you get with cable or satellite. Yes I know there are subchannels and such but guess what...those people don't know they exist and don't care.


----------



## bobcamp1

bonscott87 said:


> Besides, the analog shutdown has nothing to do with D* anyway. Everything is already digital.


Yes it does. Some of their customers get SD locals using NTSC OTA. Now they have to sign up for locals. Most of those people (like me) will sign up for locals on the 72.5 bird. If the locals aren't going to be there, then suddenly most of the customers in these markets need all new receivers, DVRs, and dishes, and they need to be installed before the NTSC cutoff date. D* needs to anticipate that demand so they don't run out of hardware and leave these customers without locals.

But this is the same company who released the AM21 over six months AFTER they discontinued the HR20, leaving over a third of their customers with no method of receiving and recording any local HD channels. So planning is not their strength.


----------



## Jhon69

bobcamp1 said:


> Yes it does. Some of their customers get SD locals using NTSC OTA. Now they have to sign up for locals. Most of those people (like me) will sign up for locals on the 72.5 bird. If the locals aren't going to be there, then suddenly most of the customers in these markets need all new receivers, DVRs, and dishes, and they need to be installed before the NTSC cutoff date. D* needs to anticipate that demand so they don't run out of hardware and leave these customers without locals.
> 
> But this is the same company who released the AM21 over six months AFTER they discontinued the HR20, leaving over a third of their customers with no method of receiving and recording any local HD channels. So planning is not their strength.


Those that get locals via NTSC OTA can still get a digital ATSC OTA converter stand alone box for their SDTV OTA locals or the AM21 to go with with the HR20/21-R22.


----------



## crashHD

If they're already getting NTSC OTA, then they're only one "almost free after coupon" converter box away from getting ATSC OTA. Although some will probably look to DirecTV for locals, I would think most in that situation would go with the digital box. They've already got the antenna, and that's the hard part.


----------



## bonscott87

crashHD said:


> If they're already getting NTSC OTA, then they're only one "almost free after coupon" converter box away from getting ATSC OTA. Although some will probably look to DirecTV for locals, I would think most in that situation would go with the digital box. They've already got the antenna, and that's the hard part.


Exactly, why would they look to DirecTV for their locals? Especially if DirecTV doesn't even carry their locals as it is. My in-laws are NTSC OTA only. They certainly aren't even thinking about DirecTV or Dish or whatnot. They'll get their free coupon and go get a digital tuner box and be done with it.

NTSC shutdown has nothing to do with DirecTV, nothing at all. Other then DirecTV may try to advertise some to those people to get them to get satellite. But they have already talked about this in their investor conference calls that they aren't really targeting those people.
If you think about it, if you are OTA only you don't really care for much beyond the OTA channels. Thus your first choice is probably going to be Dish as they have a much cheaper entry package. Or perhaps cable and "lifeline basic" package for $12 a month. DirecTV probably isn't going to be all that high on the list. 

And I'm not sure what locals on 72.5 have anything to do with it either. Those locals on 72.5 are going to be moved off because DirecTV's lease of the satellite is expiring. They appear to be moving those locals to the KA band sats at 99 or 103 and are in MPEG4. Thus the simple need for an MPEG4 capable SD DVR which they have now rolled out before this migration off 72.5 begins. So DirecTV is very much on the ball here and has equipment in place for those that need it.


----------



## cartrivision

bobcamp1 said:


> Yes it does. Some of their customers get SD locals using NTSC OTA. Now they have to sign up for locals. Most of those people (like me) will sign up for locals on the 72.5 bird. If the locals aren't going to be there, then suddenly most of the customers in these markets need all new receivers, DVRs, and dishes, and they need to be installed before the NTSC cutoff date. D* needs to anticipate that demand so they don't run out of hardware and leave these customers without locals.
> 
> But this is the same company who released the AM21 over six months AFTER they discontinued the HR20, leaving over a third of their customers with no method of receiving and recording any local HD channels. So planning is not their strength.


No the analog shutdown doesn't have anything to do with DirecTV, other than it might drive some new customers to them, but OTA locals are not going away. They are still going to be available as OTA digital locals. If someone doesn't have digital OTA receiving capability and they rather use DirecTV to get the locals instead of upgrading their own OTA receiver capability, I would suggest that it is them who has to do some advance planning to make sure that they are ready when the analogs are shut off.


----------



## dkouz

I got my first R22 today, 

:drumroll: 


it was shiny! not matte like the first look. If someone really wants, I could get another out of the box and take a picture...


----------



## qwerty

dkouz said:


> I got my first R22 today,
> 
> :drumroll:
> 
> it was shiny! not matte like the first look. If someone really wants, I could get another out of the box and take a picture...


Hmm. The initial testers got units that were gloos black. Ours weren't production units though. I wonder if you might have somehow got one the pre-production units?


----------



## ThomasM

dkouz said:


> I got my first R22 today,
> 
> :drumroll:
> 
> it was shiny! not matte like the first look. If someone really wants, I could get another out of the box and take a picture...


What does the label on the back say it is...an R22 or an HR21?


----------



## LOCODUDE

dkouz said:


> I got my first R22 today,
> 
> :drumroll:
> 
> it was shiny! not matte like the first look. If someone really wants, I could get* another* out of the box and take a picture...


How many did you get?


----------



## dodge boy

ThomasM said:


> What does the label on the back say it is...an R22 or an HR21?


More importantly, what does it say when you hit "menu" and go to "system info"? or just hold down the info button on the remote?


----------



## dkouz

Sorry for the late reply...

These are R22-100s

I have seen many of these over the past weeks, as I am a technician. Every one of these are shiny.


----------



## dodge boy

dkouz said:


> Sorry for the late reply...
> 
> These are R22-100s
> 
> I have seen many of these over the past weeks, as I am a technician. Every one of these are shiny.


The production units are not supposed to be..... The're supposed to be Matt Black.


----------



## tcblack

Whew, just read the whole thread and no mention of a few points of interest.
1. does the USB port do anything? On my R15 it's only for some technician tool I think. 

2. does the SATA port enable hookup of an SATA drive so I can expand available space? (related to USB question)

3. Since the R22 can read a media share from other computers... can other computers access the media on the R22?

4. Anything like telnet or ssh access?

5. To verify what I think I understand regarding the ethernet ports: they're just a pass through right so you can "daisy chain" another Ethernet device? Or is there some other purpose to the dual ethernet like "failover"?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The USB port lets you use the AM21 antenna module if you already have HD Access on your account. Otherwise, nothing. 

You can hookup an eSATA enclosure. Support is limited and you lose access to the internal drive if you hookup the eSATA. 

Other computers can't access anything from the R22. A Multi-Room solution will come, someday, but I don't know when. 

There is no meaningful telnet access. If you telnet its IP address you get some information but you can't go anywhere with it. 

The network ports are basically like a built-in 2-port switch with auto crossover. You can daisychain another device or plug the network line into whichever port (some people report having to use one specific port).


----------



## ThomasM

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can hookup an eSATA enclosure. Support is limited and you lose access to the internal drive if you hookup the eSATA.
> 
> having to use one specific port).


I thought external eSATA drive support was disabled on the R22 product (like a lot of other things the HR21 has).


----------



## tcblack

Thanks Stuart Sweet for the answers.

I've been trying to read on some of this for awhile and I've got one coming Thursday  so I'm trying to get prepared.


----------



## dkouz

Here is a 'case' update.

2+ months since the first R22-100s we saw, the receivers that we have now have a matte finish.


----------



## tcblack

The installer just left, it's plugged and working and it's a beautiful matte black. 

One question: What format of video's is it supposed to play if using upnp server? I can see the folders but it won't play the video's I have in the folder.


----------



## jbwjbw

ThomasM said:


> I thought external eSATA drive support was disabled on the R22 product (like a lot of other things the HR21 has).


Has anyone confirmed if the eSATA drive is supported on the R22 or not for sure?

For the receivers that do support eSATA, if your receiver dies, can it be connected to the replacement receiver and view what was recored. Or are the eSATA only to give more/greater recording only?

- Justin


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

jbwjbw said:


> Has anyone confirmed if the eSATA drive is supported on the R22 or not for sure?
> 
> For the receivers that do support eSATA, if your receiver dies, can it be connected to the replacement receiver and view what was recored. Or are the eSATA only to give more/greater recording only?
> 
> - Justin


As far as I know eSATA drives work fine with R22's.

If you have to replace the DVR the recording will still show in the playlist but the will not play. The recordings are married to the unit they are recorded on.

Your series links will still work.


----------

